# Wireless Tethering not working on any AOSP ROMs



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have tried a whole bunch of AOSP ROMs( Cyanogen, Liquid, OMFGB)and I can not get Wireless Tethering to work under any circumstance. Looking for some advice. here is what I have noticed:

1. I can't create a Secure network. Encryption says its on, but every computer/device sees an unsecured network.

2. Computer/device connects but it tells me there is no Data connection to the network.

I have tried every combination of Routing fix/MSS Clamping and every other toggleable option I can find. It just downright does not work.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

noordzy77 said:


> I have tried a whole bunch of AOSP ROMs( Cyanogen, Liquid, OMFGB)and I can not get Wireless Tethering to work under any circumstance. Looking for some advice. here is what I have noticed:
> 
> 1. I can't create a Secure network. Encryption says its on, but every computer/device sees an unsecured network.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into wugfresh tether patch. Google it (don't know how to link)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Use Wireless Tether for Root Users (Free just google it, first link).

In the settings make sure the routing fix is checked, and WiFI-Driver reload is also checked. Finally, set your device profile to "Google NexusOne". Have had 0 problems with all three AOSP ROM's you posted using security (WPA/WPA2-PSK).


----------



## magnafides (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't been able to get wifi tether to work for more than about a half an hour (using CM7 built-in hotspot) before clients start losing internet connectivity. With the wifi-tether app I get the behavior you describe (AP showing with no security, can't connect). Finally I installed OpenGarden wifi tether and it works.

I am running CM7.2 with default kernel.


----------



## jwa0042 (Nov 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1046764

This worked for me


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Haven't tried securing my network yet, but Open Garden works for me as well. After Wireless Tether app didn't work. Also, Open Garden works on my wife's charge after other tethering apps did not.


----------



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

It must be the device profile.... didn't think about changing the ROM would make the phone not think its a T-Bolt anymore...lol


----------



## jwa0042 (Nov 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1046764

This worked for me


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

I use auto for device profile and MSS clamping and routing fix enabled and it works great for me (wireless tether for root users) any other settings and it doesn't work. If all else fails use barnacle


----------

